# Cheap Insurance



## umr4n (Aug 26, 2004)

Need help getting cheap insurance for a Skyline R33 GTR.
33 Years of age with no claims bonus's.
Can anbody help please?
Appreciate It!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

don't wanna sound like a scratched record, but check the insurance section and do a search, you'll find billions of threads

good luck

mook


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Let me save you an couple of hours. 

A-plan 
Egger Lawson 

Numbers in the insurance section


----------

